# Horizontalidad de la propuesta (prioridades horizontales)



## bshoen

I'm trying to translate a grant proposal for an NGO that installs clean water systems in rural areas, where I volunteer, and I'm confused by phrases with *horizontal/horizontalidad.*

The title for one section is: *"Prioridades horizontales*, prioridades sectoriales y estrategias de actuación en la ejucución de proyectos integrales de agua"

My translation guess: "*Development priorities*, sectoral priorities, action strategies for the execution integral water projects"

 Another section (and I include more here to give context) is this:  *
Horizontalidad de la propuesta:*
Contribuir de manera efectiva y real, al desarrollo integral de aquellas personas, hombres, mujeres, niños y niñas que por diferentes razones políticas, económicas y sociales aun no pueden lograr los beneficios  de una política social  de Estado o que, por razones ideológicas, étnicas y culturales han sido marginadas y excluidas de dichos procesos y que por lo tanto urgen y requieren del apoyo que les puede brindar el sector ONG’s.

My translation guess:  
*Breath of the Proposal: *
To contribute, in an effective and real way, to the integral development of those persons—men, women, boys and girls—who, for different political, economic and social reasons, still cannot realize the benefits of the national social policies; who, for ideological, ethnic, and cultural reasons have been marginalized and excluded from such processes and who therefore urgently require the help that NGO’s can provide.

Can you please help me understand what "horizontalidad/horizontal" means in this sort of a context?

Thanks much,  Bente


----------



## cirrus

Is horizontal here someone trying to get over the idea of it being cross cutting or mainstreaming - see several threads for trasversal (idad) where both have been debated at some length. 

As for desarrollo integral rather than integral development I would go for holistic.  I don't know that we talk about realising benefits I think we would talk about accessing benefits or simply benefitting from policies. Another way of saying they find it hard to access benefits you could say they are denied the benefits of something.


----------



## bshoen

Thanks Cirrus.  Great suggestions for the body of my translation. I checked out the trasversal threads.  I´m still not sure about what *horizontal* means in this context.  Based on what I read though... perhaps it could be:

Over-reaching effects

So ¨Horizontalidad de la propuesta¨ would be ¨Over-reaching affects of the proposal¨

And ¨Prioridades horizontales¨ would be ¨Large scale priorities¨

??? Let me know how these translations strike you all.  Thanks!  -Bente


----------



## cirrus

Over reaching isn't the word I'd use. If you over reach yourself, you take too much on and fail. Over-arching might work though.


----------



## bshoen

I agree!  *¨Over-arching proposal objectives¨  *is the best yet for ¨Horizontalidad de la propuesta¨


----------



## Calabias

So how would this translate?

Predomina *la horizontalidad* en el conjunto lo que permite que se tenga una continuidad en el manejo formal expresivo contrastando los núcleos de servicio por su forma rectangular, cuya función de concentrar servicios se expresa formalmente, lo que permite tener definidos los elementos servidores de los elementos servidos.


----------



## Calabias

I came up with this:  
 
The upscale development dominates the complex which permits it to have continuity in formal and expressive use contrasting the service centres through their rectangular shape whose function to concentrate services expresses itself formally allowing it to have defining service elements of served elements.


----------



## marghera

Hi guys:
Have you considered "cross-sectional"? I think it'd be your best bet.


----------



## jotamatrix

Wow... this is a long time coming. 
Ok. In my opinion, the conversation from 2007 speaking about "horizontalidad" refers to how policies and initiatives spread across society horizontally, meaning people are not above one another, but rather, we are all as important/deserving/eligible to reap the benefits. So, "prioridades horizontales" refers to priorities that will affect everyone regardless of income, race, ethnicity, and so on. "Horizontalidad de la propuesta" goes on to explain how this unfolds in the proposal. 

However, I'm still not quite sure how you'd translate those... Would love to hear from someone about this....

At any rate, the question asked in 2010, which I'm assuming has to do with architecture, has nothing to do with the previous issue. 
Here, what Calabias is talking about, as far as I can tell, has to do with building in the horizontal, as opposed to vertically.


----------



## jotamatrix

Check this out....
Horizontalidad - Wikipedia


----------

